# [SOLVED] windows 8 mouse moving on its own



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

windows 8 mouse moving on its own
I have an issue on machine (friends , so not in front of it now) 
where the mouse moves on its own

windows version 8
Sony vaio laptop

if you move the sound volume up - it immediately moves down

on the start screen - the tiles are immediately moved to the left , and you do not have time to click on the desktop icon before its moved off the screen

on google chrome , if you goto settings
>advanced settings
>clear bowser data
click on the drop down for 4weeks etc - it immediately returns to 4 weeks - so you cannot use the dropdown to select other options

I'm running 
Avast scan
Malwarebytes and superantispyware 

it has the conduit search 

any recommendations ?
__________________


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

fixed with a restore


----------

